# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα διαδρόμου γυμναστικής

## john27

_Γεια_ σας _παιδια_,_ειμαι καινουργιος_ στο φορουμ εχω ενα προβλημα και θα ηθελα καποια βοηθεια αν ξερει καπιος.

εχω  ενα διαδρομο των οποιον τον αγορασα απο το carrefour πριν 10 χρονια  περιπου,πριν λιγο καιρο σταματησε να δουλευη και τον ανοιξα και εβγαλα  την πλακετα και την πηγα σε ενα μαστορα και αλλαξα ενα mosfet οπος μου  το ειπε και τωρα εχει παλι προβλημα .οταν τον βαζω στην πριζα ξεκιναει  το μοτερ μονο του στο τερμα και  σε λιγα δευτερολεπτα μου καίει μια  ασφαλεια που εχει πανω η πλακετα και σβηνουν ολα.

βαζω και φωτογραφιες για βοηθεια

----------


## klik

Το "mosfet" (igbt είναι) εσύ το έβγαλες; Έχει κολληθεί σωστά στην πλακέτα το καινούργιο; (ο συλλέκτης μοιάζει να ξήλωσε μαζί και την μεταλλική οπή).
 Αν είχε καεί, ίσως να έκαψε και τον οδηγό του (πιθανά εκείνη τη ροζ πλακέτα). Πρέπει να μετρηθούν και οι αντιστάσεις πυλών.

----------


## nyannaco

Και ο C10 φαίνεται να την έχει ακούσει, στην πέμπτη φωτογραφία τον βλέπω ψιλοφουσκωμένο.
 Αν είναι όντως έτσι,  δεν έχεις σωστή τροφοδοσία στην πλακέτα.

----------


## john27

καταρχην ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις.
το 'mofset' το αλλαξε  ο μαστορας και η πλακετα δουλευε μια χαρα οταν την πηρα ,μετα απο κανα μηνα  μου εβγαλε ζημια.
οι αντιστάσεις πυλών πως μετριουνται? με ενα πολυμετρο που εχω μπορω να τις μετρήσω?
ο C10 οπτικα ειναι ιδιος με των C2 δεν μου φενεται φουσκωμενος.

----------


## nyannaco

> ο C10 οπτικα ειναι ιδιος με των C2 δεν μου φενεται φουσκωμενος.


Σίγουρα; Γιατί στην πέμπτη φωτογραφία φαίνεται να έχει κυρτώσει ελαφρά το πάνω μέρος. Εσύ βέβαια το βλέπεις καλύτερα εκ του φυσικού, αλλά να ξέρεις ότι και το παραμικρό φούσκωμα σημαίνει ότι έχει βγει off.

----------


## FILMAN

> το 'mofset' το αλλαξε  ο μαστορας και η πλακετα δουλευε μια χαρα οταν την πηρα ,μετα απο κανα μηνα  μου εβγαλε ζημια.


Άρα λοιπόν το καινούριο MOSFET απέκτησε βραχυκύκλωμα D-S (ή C-E αν αυτό που σου έβαλε είναι IGBT)

----------


## john27

αν καταλαβα καλα φταιει το MOSFET ?
επειδη τα παρήγγειλα εγω απο κινα ,παρήγγειλα 2  και εχω ενα καινουργιο .λες αμα το αλλαξω και βαλω το καινουργιο  να λυθη το προβλημα?

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, μέχρι να καεί κι αυτό...

----------


## john27

οκ σε ευχαριστω ,θα το αλλαξω και θα σου πω αποτελεσματα

----------


## klik

Από Κίνα εννοείς, από πωλητή στο ebay που βρίσκεται στην Κίνα και πουλάει από καρφίτσες μέχρι διαστημόπλοια μινιόν; Θα είναι σίγουρα σωστών προδιαγραφών, φυσικά από επώνυμο κατασκευαστή και δεν θα είναι απλώς απομίμηση με στραβωτυπωμένο το λογότυπο και τον τύπο πάνω του :Wink: .

----------


## john27

φιλε μου ειχες δικιο τελικα,το αλλαξα και ολα ειναι κομπλε.
σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για  τις απαντησεις.μηπως ξερετε κανα site η κανα μαγαζι στην αθηνα για να παρω mosfet καλης ποιοτητας?

----------

